# Bringing Up The Calves



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Calves are historically considered to be extremely difficult muscles to develop yet are tied in directly to proper physique proportions. Wide deltoids, wide lats, a small waist, good outer thighs and calves that are about the same size as your arms are the hallmarks of a symmetrical physique and help create proportion and width. It [...]

*Read More...*


----------

